# Ceetee says hello.



## Ceetee (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi all,

My name Colin, i am 61 years old male and retired caring for my partner who is also retired, seeing as I have a lot of time on my hands this coffee business seems to be a great hobby to engage in as I have always been a big coffee drinker, alcohol not so much any more except when I indulge in my other hobby of riding my motorcycle, Honds shadow spirit 1100cc, but needed something else to do when its raining or i'm not at a bike rally where the alcohol comes back into play.

That's a little of myself, not an exciting life by any means except when I go on holiday which I spend a month every year in Rhodes, Greece, did I say if you want bad coffee go to Greece, they don't do it to my taste, noooooooo.
















So a big hello from the sunny North west, in Chester.


----------



## BBCoCo (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Ceetee, I'm not far from you - Manchester. Greetings!


----------



## PAUL SAWYER (Jul 25, 2016)

hi Colin, i am new here my self, good luck sorting thru all the info? i must say everybody has been very helpful so enjoy the coffee

Paul


----------



## Ceetee (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you very much guys, still exploring.


----------

